# Camping In Chicago Il Area Near Metra Station



## rockstar_not (May 22, 2007)

My family and I camp in a Coleman Pop-up. We are looking for campgrounds where we can reserve a site within 1/2 or so of a Chicago Metra train station so we can ride into the city one or two days.

It looks like there are many forest preserves in the area with first come/first served and no reservations. Since we are from the Detroit area, we need to be able to count on reservations.

Any recommendations?

-Scott


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

You could try Indiana Dunes State Park in Porter Indiana, near Michigan City. Right on the train line into Chicago from the east. Kind of pricey, but worth it if you want that kind of mobility.










-->renegade


----------

